# Mosquito 2/2 and 2/3



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone out there this morning or now by chance. Gonna head out in a couple of hours and was wondering how the snow/ice is. Didn't go yesterday.

Ice slushy on top or still hard?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Little slushy, tough drag so be prepared. Wind ripping pretty good

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Supposed to go 20-30mph,so I've heard.Hope it doesn't go that strong,it makes walking a b-auch!!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Guess I'll dig out the Smitty sled.
Kind of hoping the 4" doesn't turn into 3"!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Not showing any signs of.losing ice, but the wind sucks bad

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks 👍


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Whew, you weren't kidding about this wind, damn!!!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Tried 20' of water a hundred yards or so NE of spillway. Why not. Some larger marks, no takers except a couple tiny perch. Oh well. Got a couple hours of enjoyment either way. Gonna try again tomorrow. Somewhere on the southend again.

The smitty sled made for an effortless pull across the drifting snow. 

Spudded a couple spots off the east shoreline that was thin. Be careful.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Pooch said:


> Guess I'll dig out the Smitty sled.
> Kind of hoping the 4" doesn't turn into 3"!


Pooch, I'm building a sled, got any pics of yours? searching site now- tx


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thought i would jump in and throw my sled up for ideas, built this from old lawn chairs, old skis. has a basket for heater and fish finder, plastic carry container built in , rod holder on back for runnin and gunnin. throw on my gas drill and pop up and away we go hahehehh


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice set up I have found that drilling the tips of the skies and running your pull rope through the holes and tieing a knot on top they pull alot easier, it helps to keep the ski tips up.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

If you zoom in you can see I mounted a 2x4 to the ski itself then the plywood sides to that. Then made cleats mounted to top boards to lock to side boards. I originally just tried the plywood directly to the skis but wasn't rigid enough. Works good now, have had no problems. If I had some 2x6 or 2x8 laying around at the time would have just made the sides out of that but I didn't. Skis were free from ski resort.














The tupperware tote is when we bring the pop up. Holds all the gear and the shelter and auger goes in the hooks on the side.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I currently have an eyebolt on either side I clip my rope to.
I like that idea Kit, I will try the rope through the ski tips next time out👍


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

If anyone is in the akron area and needs a cheap pair of ski's let me know.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

The Goodwill has lots of different kinds of skis for a couple bucks


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Most of the ski resorts will give away an old pair. When I got mine the guy actually asked if I was making a sled. Also said the boy scouts get them all the time for their projects. I even offered to pay, wouldn't take it.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I second what Pooch said. Try calling around to local ski shops. I got a couple sets last year for buddies that way.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Went out from 430-700 tonight. Set up a little closer to shore on SE end. 9-13 fow. Drilled me a set of holes to jig and set up 3 tipups with large minnies.
Never made a move, was content with the heater running, haha. Didn't catch a damn thing. Same minnows I started with were still swimming when I wrapped up to leave. Tried a larger spoon tipped with a minnow, a jigging rap, vib-e, chubby darter, roadrunner w/ minnow, a couple small rattle traps and also a smaller swedish pimple tipped and untipped. Should have moved but was cozy and had good view of the t-ups. Not sure about tomorrow but maybe Fri night.

Tipups were close together, about 20' apart, but varied in depth and line out.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

how thick the ice? did u see fish on the flasher or not used?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like alot of snow blew off the lake, yesterday was pure hell out there. Thought my shanty was going to get destroyed. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Tough bite today, 2 crappie and about 60 perch. Nothing over 8" lol. Had some big fish under me at times but no commitment. My last day here is tomorrow. Hopefully the fish turn on.


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

allwayzfishin said:


> Tough bite today, 2 crappie and about 60 perch. Nothing over 8" lol. Had some big fish under me at times but no commitment. My last day here is tomorrow. Hopefully the fish turn on.


Ice thickness?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Ice was 5" where I drilled.
I did have small marks on the flasher but went with larger baits to help avoid dinks. Guess I avoided everything though. Surprised nothing smacked the minnows.
Yes, that wind was horrendous yesterday. Was loud as hell in the shack with it getting beat up.
The snow was nonexistent to 6" of packed hard snow.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

I fished south today 330-600 and yes a lot of snow did blow off. I was on bouy line Monday and it was all snow covered. Same results tho no fish. But had a lot of marks and followers just no takers. Glad the ice is building 🧊🎣


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2021)

Pooch said:


> Anyone out there this morning or now by chance. Gonna head out in a couple of hours and was wondering how the snow/ice is. Didn't go yesterday.
> 
> Ice slushy on top or still hard?


How is the ice ?? Thickness ??


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ice is good hard clear 5"+ and growing.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone I know had a “slow bite” on big gills out there-until he started using his camera. They would mouth the bait, then spit it out w/o even a twitch of the bobber. On camera, when this was observed, he set the hook getting about 20 of “Skeeter’s Finest” specimens(could have filled a bucket!)


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Out here now Off cemetery some dink perch and a nice gill so far. Ice is making noise this morning


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Did real well yesterday. Video to come later this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

